

How Facebook is taking over our lives - transburgh
http://money.cnn.com/2009/02/16/technology/hempel_facebook.fortune/index.htm

======
pj
Facebook is not taking over /our/ lives. I don't even have an account there.

The chart they link to is more interesting than the article:
[http://i.l.cnn.net/money/2009/02/16/technology/hempel_facebo...](http://i.l.cnn.net/money/2009/02/16/technology/hempel_facebook.fortune/race_to_mass_market.gif)

What it shows is that new technologies are growing a consumer base much faster
as time progresses. Facebook got to 150 Million users in 5 years. Soon,
companies will be doing that in 4, 3, 2, 1 and even less than a year.

------
physcab
I've been on Facebook since it started. I'm honestly bored of the site and I
sure as hell hope it doesn't stick around for the rest of my life. I'm not
sure how much good it has brought. If anything, I think some of my
relationships have suffered.

